# Launch of the New LSCMRC



## Michael N (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi fanciers, the launch of the new London and Southern Counties Mouse and Rat Club website has begun. 
http://www.miceandrats.com

We are looking for new members to the show and hobbyist and we are hoping to find some here. If any of you have Facebook I have created a group for the LSCMRC and we are looking for as many people as possible to join for more unity and a bigger impact on the community.

Additionally if you have facebook look for the London and Southern Counties Mouse and Rat Club (LSCMRC) and have a look at it and if you think you could join and come down to shows then please join and we hope to see you at shows.

Thanks,
Michael Norris
Pixbrooke Stud


----------

